# Well, pulled the trigger on the Camp Chef



## kurt boutin

My new Camp Chef PG24 DLX will be arriving on Wednesday.  Just in time to break it in for the weekend.

I'm thinking chicken and ribs....


----------



## old sarge

Congrats!  Enjoy!!


----------



## kurt boutin

Thanks!  I also meant to ask if folks have any mods that they liked to do to the Camp Chef?  Anyone?


----------



## markh024

kurt boutin said:


> Thanks!  I also meant to ask if folks have any mods that they liked to do to the Camp Chef?  Anyone?


Although it is advised against, I have used some FireBlack to create a gasket on my Camp Chef STX lid from smoke spewing at the edges.  I have not had any problems and since doing it, my temps are more consistent as well. I feel I have a better smoke flavor in my cooks now as well.  This is my only mod I've done.  I have the jerky racks which is awesome for space and plan to get a shelf for the front side of the grill.

PS. Congrats on the purchase. You'll love the unit!


----------



## kurt boutin

Why is it advised against?  I actually read about the gasket mod as well and, frankly, I was planning on doing that unless convinced otherwise.


----------



## markh024

It is said that it disrupts the air flow and that there is meant to be smoke leak for the grill to run properly.  Quite honestly, the gasket doesn't seal it up 100% but it reduced it greatly, enough for me to see improvements.  I would suggest it to you as I saw a better consistency on holding temps . Without the gasket, more outside air enters in the chamber and seemed to fluctuate my temps more.


----------



## kurt boutin

Granted, I'm not as experienced as others with this, but it would seem to me that air flow comes from the chamber below and the chimney directs it as it's supposed to do...

Kurt


----------



## papagrizz

kurt boutin said:


> My new Camp Chef PG24 DLX will be arriving on Wednesday.  Just in time to break it in for the weekend.
> 
> I'm thinking chicken and ribs....



Hey Kurt, congrats on the purchase. I just pulled the trigger on a Camp Chef Woodwind yesterday 02/18 and got an email today 02/19 that it has shipped. :)

This will be my first Pellet Pooper so I am feeling like a kid waiting for Santa Claus.
Let us know how it goes and your first cook.
Have fun,
PaPaGrizz


----------



## kurt boutin

My first as well.  i opted to not go for the Woodwind because the DLX is basically the same except for the shelf and additional wheels.  I also did not purchase the sear box...mine was $588 free 2 day shipping included.


----------



## bregent

I know it seems far fetched, but several people have experienced wild temperature swings of more than 100F after installing a gasket around the lid. It happened to me - huge swings and flameouts after I installed one. But I didn't connect the two things as being related until after I returned my DLX. Then I read about other folks that installed the gasket, had a problem, and after removing the gasket the problem was resolved. Still, there are others that installed the gasket and had no problem. So just be aware that it may cause a problem and really is not needed.


----------



## papagrizz

bregent said:


> I know it seems far fetched, but several people have experienced wild temperature swings of more than 100F after installing a gasket around the lid. It happened to me - huge swings and flameouts after I installed one. But I didn't connect the two things as being related until after I returned my DLX. Then I read about other folks that installed the gasket, had a problem, and after removing the gasket the problem was resolved. Still, there are others that installed the gasket and had no problem. So just be aware that it may cause a problem and really is not needed.



Good post brother, I have read about trying to keep the smoke in with gasket material around the lid but according to the manufacturer, it is there for to allow the correct flow of air.
I won't mess with it unless the temps are FUBAR.


----------



## kurt boutin

Thanks for the heads up!  I'll wait on the gasket.  I'll be smoking this weekend and will post some qview.




bregent said:


> I know it seems far fetched, but several people have experienced wild temperature swings of more than 100F after installing a gasket around the lid. It happened to me - huge swings and flameouts after I installed one. But I didn't connect the two things as being related until after I returned my DLX. Then I read about other folks that installed the gasket, had a problem, and after removing the gasket the problem was resolved. Still, there are others that installed the gasket and had no problem. So just be aware that it may cause a problem and really is not needed.


----------



## kurt boutin

Smoker arrived today!  Saturday can't come fast enough. :)


----------



## hap12

My wife and kids got me the Cabeles pellet smoker for my birthday last year. It's the same as a camp chef pg24. No mods needed. I live in Maine and use it year round and it holds temps fine even bellow freezing outside. It makes the best ribs ever, and real simple too. Rub on the ribs, high smoke for 3 hours, then up to 250 for 3 hours. Light brushing of my homemade BBQ sauce at hour 3, 4, and 5. Hour 6 they're done. No wrapping or spraying needed. I've even done 4 racks in it at one time. Mine has the upper shelf that fits a rack and three on the maine grate. It was a little tight, but the smoker did it with no problems. Delicious!


----------



## kurt boutin

Awesome!  I'm in NH and kicking it up to 250 sounds like a good idea.  Although, I wrap after 3 hrs, then back on for 2 hrs, then 1 hr unwrapped.  I've got racks waiting...plan is to do ribs and chicken this weekend...and maybe a bologna for my dad...he really likes bologna. :)


----------



## hap12

Nice, good luck with the bbq. Please post some picks! I don't wrap mine because I like a nice bark. I wrapped in the past, I found I can get a nicer bark by not wrapping and putting a few light coats of bbq sauce the last 3 hours. Also it's much easier. I will note that I usually get the loin back ribs which have a nice thick slab of loin along the rack. If you're doing baby backs or smaller racks, check for doneness around 5 to 5.5 hours. They may not need a full 6 hours.


----------



## papagrizz

kurt boutin said:


> Smoker arrived today! Saturday can't come fast enough. :)



Mine is still on the way Kurt, don't forget some Q-Vue for your first smoke:D


----------



## IBVASmoker

Great discussion on the lid gasket. I have the LUX with a sear box on order.  Looking forward for some reverse sear filet mignon.  I went with the larger smoker due to occasional family and grandkids coming over for  dinner here and there.

I also have on order a roll of FireBlack for the lid. After reading the above posts may give it a run around the block first to see how it does before slapping on the FireBlack. This will be my first pellet smoker and looking forward to new flavors from the grill. Where I grill and smoke is somewhat protected as long as the wind is not out of the North. So I may not need to install the gasket on the lid. If I get temp swings caused by wind or excess leakage from the lid will throw a strip of gasket on the lid.


----------



## papagrizz

IBVASmoker said:


> I also have on order a roll of FireBlack for the lid. After reading the above posts may give it a run around the block first to see how it does before slapping on the FireBlack. This will be my first pellet smoker and looking forward to new flavors from the grill. Where I grill and smoke is somewhat protected as long as the wind is not out of the North. So I may not need to install the gasket on the lid. If I get temp swings caused by wind or excess leakage from the lid will throw a strip of gasket on the lid.



Please let us know how it goes. My WoodWind should be here real soon, it's at a terminal about 50 mi away. Maybe I should just go and get it....;)


----------



## papagrizz

hap12 said:


> No wrapping or spraying needed. I've even done 4 racks in it at one time. Mine has the upper shelf that fits a rack and three on the maine grate. It was a little tight, but the smoker did it with no problems. Delicious!



Good info Hap, I will give it a try with two racks of Spares. I'm thinking about using the 3-2-1 method on one and not wrap the other one and let the Family decide.


----------



## markh024

IBVASmoker said:


> Great discussion on the lid gasket. I have the LUX with a sear box on order.  Looking forward for some reverse sear filet mignon.  I went with the larger smoker due to occasional family and grandkids coming over for  dinner here and there.
> 
> I also have on order a roll of FireBlack for the lid. After reading the above posts may give it a run around the block first to see how it does before slapping on the FireBlack. This will be my first pellet smoker and looking forward to new flavors from the grill. Where I grill and smoke is somewhat protected as long as the wind is not out of the North. So I may not need to install the gasket on the lid. If I get temp swings caused by wind or excess leakage from the lid will throw a strip of gasket on the lid.



If you put the FireBlack on, it is really a PITA to get it off, so be certain you want to do it moving forward. I was unhappy with one of my strips I put down and it took 3x as long to take it off cleanly to redo it.  I would suggest you smoke without it first and if you are not happy with the leakage or wind devastating  your temps inside, then try the FireBlack.  My patio where I smoke faces the S/SW so I have wind almost all the time.  It certainly has helped me maintain better temps and what I feel a better smoke profile to my foods. Good luck!


----------



## zerowin

Congrats to the new camp chef owners!  I put fireblack on my lid and haven't regretted it at all.  After a lot of reading about it and a short talk with customer service, the only way I could think that the door would help with airflow is if it actually created a draft from front to back, since the burn chamber is aided by a fan.  I opted to seal mine as the lid gap at the top is larger than the sides and front, which should still allow air in to do the same thing.  In my opinion, and for what it's worth, it helps the smoke roll in there and hold a bit longer instead of leaking from the sides and bottom of the lid.  And if air was really flowing in through those gaps not much smoke would be leaking out.  It makes a more considerable difference if you're adding extra smoke flavor from a tube.

Doing a few cooks first before you decide is a good idea regardless.  Some lids might have been bent to form better than others and may be fine right out of the box.  I've seen lots of complaints about shipping conditions after arrival too.  I've had mine for a year now, and still feel like a kid at Christmas cooking on it almost every weekend.  Let the pellet hunt begin!

I recommend a tube for additional smoke flavor, especially with lighter profile pellets, and have also found beer can chicken and rib racks on the cheap on amazon, which helps make more use of your grate space.


----------



## Blue Kettle

Whoo hoo! I just joined the club as well. Smokepro XT. Hope this works.


----------



## papagrizz

Blue Kettle said:


> Whoo hoo! I just joined the club as well. Smokepro XT. Hope this works.



Welcome to the dark side.:D


----------



## old sarge

Just remember that nothing will burn without oxygen.  Just a thought before you folks start adding gaskets (and choking off air flow) in places where the engineers or designers did not think they were necessary.


----------



## philh

+1 

 old sarge


----------



## Blue Kettle

Wonder how much the gaskets even impact the takeup (so to speak) of smoke to the meat? Just conceptually it seems like the smoke would rise up from the firepot, some of it would hit the meat and stick, the rest would continue to rise toward the lid/top and eventually out the vents and gaps near the door. If the door gap is sealed it seems it would just be trapped near the lid/top of the grill and wouldn't necessarily fall back down to the meat. Or am I missing something here? It's hot and heat rises, right? Or is the concept that it "fills" up eventually and the smoke is pushed back down toward the meat?


----------



## old sarge

The smoke will flow up towards the flue where ever that is located.  It is called drafting.  Firepot low on the left, flue high on the right, smoke will flow over and around the meat on it's way to the flue.  There may be some minor leakage around the lid but since they typically overlap the base of the smoker, it is minor.  Just be aware that many folks say the smokiness of the meat is good but mild compared to stick burners and electrics.  I don't know anything about that.


----------



## zerowin

The top of the lid has a larger gap than the sides or bottom, and the bottom of the lid is level with the cooking grate.  Before I sealed mine smoke would leak heavily from the bottom of the lid and sides.  After sealing the air intake from the top travels down the under side of the lid, across the bottom and up the towards the flue.  Like I said though, there is a fan to feed the burn pot, which is centered in my grill.  I burn pellets in a basket in my wood stove and the draft works the same way, which is evident by smoke rolling at the top of the basket.  That's what I want in my grill also but with a much larger empty area in the cook chamber.  My stove basket filled full only leaves around an inch and a half all the way around and under the basket. 

  When cold smoking,  I don't want to loose smoke at the grate level, just the top.

By all means though do a few cooks before you decide.  My lid may have been less than top notch for their quality standards.  If you want to test a gasket without the hassle of getting fireblack off, just look at some of the cheaper stuff on amazon.  I saw several that many complained about it not sticking well after just a few cooks.  They were mostly inexpensive so use that to your advantage.


----------



## old sarge

Doing a few smokes first is good advice.
I've only seen a few pellet grills/smokers where I live and I never noticed a serious gap around the lid.  But as I think back to when I got my electrics, as tight as the compression fit doors were to the box frame, I did get leakage along the top of the door and right at the top corners.  Never really bothered  me as that meant the smoke was engulfing the meat on its way to the top. It eventually sealed up on its own with the compounds in the smoke. That effect may not work with pellet systems so some casketing might be necessary.


----------



## kurt boutin

After a couple smokes with the Camp Chef, I'm not likely to add a gasket.  I'm really liking how it's performing right now.  It's allowing me to concentrate on the food rather than the process as much.


----------



## markh024

Beef tenderloin on the CC STX tonight. It was deeeeelish. Seared it on my gas grill to finish. Was a little more done than i prefer but little ones dont dig red/pink meat,....yet.


----------



## old sarge

kurt boutin said:


> After a couple smokes with the Camp Chef, I'm not likely to add a gasket.  I'm really liking how it's performing right now.  It's allowing me to concentrate on the food rather than the process as much.



Never overthink the smoker. They generally do just fine as designed. Well, most do anyway.  Enjoy!


----------



## zerowin

markh024 said:


> Beef tenderloin on the CC STX tonight. It was deeeeelish. Seared it on my gas grill to finish. Was a little more done than i prefer but little ones dont dig red/pink meat,....yet.
> View attachment 356091



Nice looking tenderloin!


----------



## WesBigs

Just ordered my new Woodwind with the sear box. I was hot on the Traeger until I came on here and started doing more research. The sear box is what did it for me!
Anybody know how long they typically take to ship? Im in MN.


----------



## wahoowad

They got mine to me in a week. (Virginia)


----------



## Rings Я Us

How many pellet grill owners but an AMNPS or tube to increase smoke flavor I wonder? 
I hear many people say the food doesn't taste as smokey as they like.  
 Hope you enjoy yours and its trouble free.


----------



## wahoowad

My Woodwind is producing smoke, so am curious what a device burning yet more pellets will add?


----------



## Rings Я Us

wahoowad said:


> My Woodwind is producing smoke, so am curious what a device burning yet more pellets will add?



It's just that the pellets burning may produce less smokey flavor than pellets that smolder.  They are burning hot and give less smoke but good heat.


----------



## IBVASmoker

The LUX with sear box and 36" front shelf arrived.  Started assembly and was missing four bolts and locknut for the shelf brackets. I drilled the shelf mounting bracket holes with the supplied template and had no problems. I installed temporary bolts until Camp Chef provides the correct ones so I could fire it up for a test run.

So today finally had some time to run the LUX through the 30 minute 300 degree run.  At about 24 minutes into the 30 minute run I stopped by the grill to see how it was doing and noticed the temp was swinging from 284 to 305. Not sure if this type of temp swing is normal or not? I sent a request into Camp Chef to see what they had to say about the temp swings and replacement of the 4 bolts and locknuts. 

There is a fairly wide gap around the lower sides of the lid of about 3/16" and will be grilling some steaks later on for the first run. I'll be watching to see if I need to add gaskets or not.  Other then the unexpected temperature swing, everything worked great. I did notice a fair amount of ash on the bottom after cool down from the break in run. Some ash had blown up around the grate and I guess that's to be expected with wood as the heat source.  Very happy with the LUX grill and sear box. And happy I went with the larger LUX model for the additional space.


----------



## bregent

Those temperature swings are well within normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## markh024

IBVASmoker said:


> So today finally had some time to run the LUX through the 30 minute 300 degree run.  At about 24 minutes into the 30 minute run I stopped by the grill to see how it was doing and noticed the temp was swinging from 284 to 305. Not sure if this type of temp swing is normal or not? I sent a request into Camp Chef to see what they had to say about the temp swings and replacement of the 4 bolts and locknuts.


As stated, those swings are normal as mine does about the same. When im up past 275 my swings are typically even tighter.  When it is low in teh 200-225 is when I see the +/-20 change but food still cooks perfectly so far.


----------



## papagrizz

*WooHoo!* I got my WoodWind. Took one week to ship from Utah to Illinois.
My Wife called me at work and said the shipping company stated they were to arrive approx at 1100 hrs. Needless to say, I left early, (Family Emergency), Heh what the heck, I'm old and they just want to be kind...;)

Anyhow as I pulled in to my road, the fire dept was there, the Semi truck with my goodies, and the local police were blocking the road.

I thought Holy "Sheep Dookie". It turns out with the wet weather, ice storm and typical Illinois Maintenance, the driver hit a power line in front of my house and had it caught between his air spoiler and the trailer. ( I drove truck, many Moons ago, when I was in doubt, get out and look!). Anyways.
After the fire truck left, the police car moved over, I was able to get close to the house. My stuff was on a pallet shrink wrap with the cover, jerky racks, front shelf, and a grooved stainless steel spatula. I registered for the  Camp Chief account and had the Woodwind in my cart. They sent me an email a few days later, stating they would throw in a recipe book or the spatula.

By the way, the driver was cool and even helped me carry it up the steps to my deck.

Long story longer. I now have three cooks after the initial, *burn the crap off at 300 degrees.*

I think I will put the cooks in the proper threads, I think:rolleyes:.

First, smoke= Bacon wrapped double Brats. (Bacon helps to season the smoker)
Second, Store bought, take and bake pizza.
Third, Tripel Smoked leftover ham (to add to my baked beans for fourth smoke)
Forth, 3-2-1 Spare Ribs, baked beans, ten bratwurst and ten hot dogs.
Everything came out Great!
*Okay, I Know this is a long arse post, but take a break, have a beer or the beverage of your choice, because I have a few concerns I would like to address.*

# 1, When I do the startup, the smoker goes crazy with smoke, and there is smoke coming out of the bottom at the ash dump tray.
It stops when the startup sequence is done. (Is this normal?) yes, I had the lever shut.

#2, There is a 1/4" gap around the lid on both sides. (Thinking I should write Camp Chief with my concerns, but I wanted other owners to chime in before I get a (maybe Canned Response) from them.







I will say, this is the most carefree smoker ever owned. I have use Stick Burners, Masterbuilt propane/charcoal vertical smoker and WSM, OH, I almost forgot, my homemade UDS. Almost feel guilty not having to babysit my smoker, but then again I am thinking smarter and not harder.

I would appreciate your input and I apologize to the OP if I took his thread in a different direction. (Admins please move me if need to)

Thanks for all your help,
PaPaGrizz


----------



## markh024

Congrats Pappagrizz. #1 is normal. #2 is normal, however i chose to gasket my lid. Read back a few replies regarding that if you haven't yet.
Enjoy the new toy


----------



## IBVASmoker

markh024 said:


> As stated, those swings are normal as mine does about the same. When im up past 275 my swings are typically even tighter.  When it is low in teh 200-225 is when I see the +/-20 change but food still cooks perfectly so far.


Thanks for the reply. This agrees with Camp Chef who stated design for plus or minus 20 degrees.  I'm still asking the question to them about the 3/16" gap on the lower left side of the grill.  I hate to add the gasket material but physics will allow the exchange of air with even a slight breeze that could also contribute to the swing. I was surprised on how fast the temp dropped - like 1 degree every 3-5 seconds. Our first cook was reversed sear steak. Yum!! Nice smoke flavor.


----------



## papagrizz

markh024 said:


> Congrats Pappagrizz. #1 is normal. #2 is normal, however i chose to gasket my lid. Read back a few replies regarding that if you haven't yet.
> Enjoy the new toy



Hey Mark, Thanks for the reply. 
How many cooks have you done since the gasket mod, and how is it working with the temps, smoke output on the food and pellet usage? 
I probably should send an email to Camp Chief to see if the gaps are there by design. I will attach the pic and report back with their rely.
Thanks again,
PaPaGrizz


----------



## markh024

papagrizz said:


> Hey Mark, Thanks for the reply.
> How many cooks have you done since the gasket mod, and how is it working with the temps, smoke output on the food and pellet usage?
> I probably should send an email to Camp Chief to see if the gaps are there by design. I will attach the pic and report back with their rely.
> Thanks again,
> PaPaGrizz


Dozens of smokes. It still leaks some smoke but not nearly as much. I get great TBS out my chimney and since installing the Fireblack i feel i have better temps and better smoke flavor. It has woked great for me so far. It was designed by CC with the lid gap and they will tel you the same. They will advise you don't gasket your lid. Choice is yours. From one smoker to another, its not going to harm it unless pehaps it was 100% air tight, and even at that I'd be skeptical.


----------



## wahoowad

PaPaGrizz,

Since you didn't mention it I assume you had no issues with temp swings?


----------



## papagrizz

Thanks, Brother Smoker.

Fireblack it is.
PaPaGrizz


----------



## IBVASmoker

In my warranty question to CC asked about the gap on the lid and suggestion to add a gasket. Here is their reply.  "The gap around the lid is normal & was designed that way, so that there is better air flow, creating the perfect cooking environment. The grill needs places for the air to flow, or it will not cook properly. Also, we do not recommend sealing the lid off completely, because it will not allow the smoke and air to flow evenly throughout the grill. 
If you feels that there is more smoke than there should be, then you can open the chimney up a little more, for better air flow, and see if that helps."


----------



## kruizer

Just ordered the WoodWind with the sear box. I did about six months of research almost to the point of OCD and based my decision on reviews and discussions about various pellet grills. I have a Oklahoma Joe Highland stick burner and I love it but I don't really like to baby sit long smokes so that is why the pellet grill. I am looking forward to this new medium and hope it works well.


----------



## IBVASmoker

kruizer said:


> Just ordered the WoodWind with the sear box. I did about six months of research almost to the point of OCD and based my decision on reviews and discussions about various pellet grills. I have a Oklahoma Joe Highland stick burner and I love it but I don't really like to baby sit long smokes so that is why the pellet grill. I am looking forward to this new medium and hope it works well.


If the Woodwind is anything like the LUX with optional Sear Box added, you'll love it.  Turn it on, keep the pellet box full enough and forget it.  I feel left out at times for not having to babysit the temperature control.


----------



## WesBigs

kruizer said:


> Just ordered the WoodWind with the sear box. _*I did about six months of research almost to the point of OCD*_ and based my decision on reviews and discussions about various pellet grills. I have a Oklahoma Joe Highland stick burner and I love it but I don't really like to baby sit long smokes so that is why the pellet grill. I am looking forward to this new medium and hope it works well.



Ha, I did the same thing...drove my wife nuts to the point where she finally said "just order the damn thing!"


----------



## zerowin

Rings Я Us said:


> How many pellet grill owners but an AMNPS or tube to increase smoke flavor I wonder?
> I hear many people say the food doesn't taste as smokey as they like.
> Hope you enjoy yours and its trouble free.



I use a tube almost every smoke unless it with pure hickory and I want a milder flavor, or I'm smoking ground meat, as that really lets the smoke come through.



markh024 said:


> As stated, those swings are normal as mine does about the same. When im up past 275 my swings are typically even tighter.  When it is low in teh 200-225 is when I see the +/-20 change but food still cooks perfectly so far.



This was copied right out of my owners manual for the PG24SE.  Since I've sealed my lid, I see about 12 degrees both ways at the most, and less at higher temps also.

HIGH SMOKE - This setting is used for smoking foods at an average temperature of 220F. This setting will produce large amounts of smoke. 175F TO 400F - There are 25F increment settings from 175F to 400F. You can simply select any temperature you want and the grill will control the temperature within 15F of the selected temperature.

I've had mine for a year and have had no problems at all with it.  If you seal yours and regret it, just stick a thin magnet or two to the grill front to gap it up, and store it on the side when you don't need to.  I've had no problems with mine sealed at all, and I'm quite happy with it's performance.


----------



## papagrizz

IBVASmoker said:


> In my warranty question to CC asked about the gap on the lid and suggestion to add a gasket. Here is their reply.  "The gap around the lid is normal & was designed that way, so that there is better air flow, creating the perfect cooking environment. The grill needs places for the air to flow, or it will not cook properly. Also, we do not recommend sealing the lid off completely, because it will not allow the smoke and air to flow evenly throughout the grill.
> If you feels that there is more smoke than there should be, then you can open the chimney up a little more, for better air flow, and see if that helps."



I reckon with that said I will leave it alone for a while and try different foods to smoke. All in all, I am happy with the smokes I have done so far.
Thanks for the info,
PaPaGrizz


----------



## papagrizz

kruizer said:


> Just ordered the WoodWind with the sear box. I did about six months of research almost to the point of OCD and based my decision on reviews and discussions about various pellet grills. I have a Oklahoma Joe Highland stick burner and I love it but I don't really like to baby sit long smokes so that is why the pellet grill. I am looking forward to this new medium and hope it works well.



Only had mine a week with three smokes on it. I too feel a tiny bit guilty not having to babysit this, but with the rib cook for the grandkids and family last Sunday, I had more time and fun with them.
PaPaGrizz


----------



## papagrizz

wahoowad said:


> PaPaGrizz,
> 
> Since you didn't mention it I assume you had no issues with temp swings?



Hey wahoowad,
My swings seemed to be no more than 10 to 15 degrees. I also had my Maverick hooked up and put the probe on a holder and attached it to the center of the grate towards the back. The Maverick read about 3 degrees higher than the readout on the WoodWind. Happy? :) Yes, I am!
When I cooked the Brats, I used the probe for the woodwind on the left side of the smoker and a probe for the maverick on the right side. Both of those Brats were toward the front of the grill. Again much to amazement both read the same Temperature!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Take care, 
PaPaGrizz


----------



## IBVASmoker

Doing my first long smoke on a 9# Picnic today. There is no doubt we all are cheating in one way or another by not having to babysit the smoker temperature control. This is just far too easy. So...since cheating is acceptable, I'm also using a remote dual probe temperature monitor for smoke and meat temperature.  Nice for not running outside in 35 degree temps to check on meat and smoke temperatures.  ;)


----------



## zerowin

Machines make life easier, simple fact.  I have my eye on the six port fireboard but I'm trying find a decent slicer first.  I am curious as to the newer owners opinions of smole profile especially those who have or had stick burners.  My CC was my first smoker.


----------



## Blue Kettle

Just got my Smokepro XT up and running this morning (received it via Fed-Ex on Tuesday but wasn't able to assemble until last night). Getting ready to hot smoke some salmon for dinner and can already tell 1) that the smoke flavor will be dramatically different than the charcoal flavor I'm accustomed to (as everyone said it would be), and 2) the convenience of it will make me not care that much about the reduced smoke flavor.  I mean, flip a switch, turn a knob. It feels like cheating and I'm okay with that.


----------



## papagrizz

Blue Kettle said:


> Just got my Smokepro XT up and running this morning (received it via Fed-Ex on Tuesday but wasn't able to assemble until last night). Getting ready to hot smoke some salmon for dinner and can already tell 1) that the smoke flavor will be dramatically different than the charcoal flavor I'm accustomed to (as everyone said it would be), and 2) the convenience of it will make me not care that much about the reduced smoke flavor.  I mean, flip a switch, turn a knob. It feels like cheating and I'm okay with that.



Congrats on the new Pellet Pooper. If it's anything like the woodwind, you're going to love it.


----------



## Blue Kettle

papagrizz said:


> Congrats on the new Pellet Pooper. If it's anything like the woodwind, you're going to love it.


Supposedly according to the camp chef website it's essentially the same grill less and except no pellet dump (but at only $399).

Had some major temp swings towards the end of my cook today. (Set 225 actual 180, raised temp to 275 actual over 400). I hope it's because I let the auger run out a couple times then tossed a handful of pellets straight into it trying just to finish up my cook. My reasoning is it may have thrown off the PID controller. The temp seemed very consistent during initial burn in.


----------



## papagrizz

Blue Kettle said:


> Supposedly according to the camp chef website it's essentially the same grill less and except no pellet dump (but at only $399).
> 
> Had some major temp swings towards the end of my cook today. (Set 225 actual 180, raised temp to 275 actual over 400). I hope it's because I let the auger run out a couple times then tossed a handful of pellets straight into it trying just to finish up my cook. My reasoning is it may have thrown off the PID controller. The temp seemed very consistent during initial burn in.



Howdy BK, I have about six Smokes on the WoodWind now, and depending on how cold and windy it is, I get about a 15* temp swing.
I don't think it a good idea to throw pellets directly into the pot if you run out of pellets, use the Feed setting. This is done by turning the dial to FEED and holding the BYPASS button for 3 seconds. The auger will stay on no longer than 7 minutes which is plenty of time to fill up the tube. Open the ash cleanout knob and when you hear pellets drop into the bucket, close it and use the startup procedure. Avoid the problem by keeping the hopper full. If you're worried about leaving the pellets in there, get yourself a Bucket Head https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bucket-Head-5-gal-1-75-Peak-HP-Wet-Dry-Vac-BH0100/202017218 and a Bucket https://www.homedepot.com/p/United-Solutions-5-gal-Homer-Bucket-PN0110/300247902. Get a lid to store your pellets in and you are good to go. :)

Here is my setup for storage.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Hope this helps and have fun,
PaPaGrizz


----------



## old sarge

Figure 1 to 1 1/2 lbs pellets per hour depending on your cook temp and check the hopper accordingly. A higher temp eats more pellets.


----------



## zerowin

I agree, when you accidentally let the hopper run out it's best to follow the start up procedure again.  I used to worry about leaving pellets in mine but now I just scoop out whats in the hopper and leave the auger full.


----------



## IBVASmoker

old sarge said:


> Figure 1 to 1 1/2 lbs pellets per hour depending on your cook temp and check the hopper accordingly. A higher temp eats more pellets.


Sarge, your rate is about right from my smoke two days ago. I did a 16 hour smoke and ran out of pellets at 101 meat temperature while heading for 203 on a Picnic Roast.  My recovery was to do the feed bypass to reload pellets, and back to set temperature which cost about 30 minutes to get things turned around and meat temp back to 101.  My heart hit bottom when I looked in and saw a bare auger. Oops!  I went through a 20 lb bag of Camp Chef Apple in about 15 hours in 35 degree ambient temps with the existing gaps around the lid.  Looking to pull the trigger on adding the FireBlack to the lid and adding a blanket for cold weather smokes to cut down on consumption of pellets a little.


----------



## Blue Kettle

papagrizz said:


> Howdy BK, I have about six Smokes on the WoodWind now, and depending on how cold and windy it is, I get about a 15* temp swing.
> I don't think it a good idea to throw pellets directly into the pot if you run out of pellets, use the Feed setting. This is done by turning the dial to FEED and holding the BYPASS button for 3 seconds. The auger will stay on no longer than 7 minutes which is plenty of time to fill up the tube. Open the ash cleanout knob and when you hear pellets drop into the bucket, close it and use the startup procedure. Avoid the problem by keeping the hopper full. If you're worried about leaving the pellets in there, get yourself a Bucket Head https://www.homedepot.com/p/Bucket-Head-5-gal-1-75-Peak-HP-Wet-Dry-Vac-BH0100/202017218 and a Bucket https://www.homedepot.com/p/United-Solutions-5-gal-Homer-Bucket-PN0110/300247902. Get a lid to store your pellets in and you are good to go. :)
> 
> Here is my setup for storage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 356933
> 
> 
> Hope this helps and have fun,
> PaPaGrizz


Thanks. I think I will get one if those. I re-read the instructions and tried it again today on a pizza with a full hopper and a well fed auger. Much more consistent temps.


----------



## papagrizz

IBVASmoker said:


> Sarge, your rate is about right from my smoke two days ago. I did a
> 16 hour smoke and ran out of pellets at 101 meat temperature while heading for 203 on a Picnic Roast.  My recovery was to do the feed bypass to reload pellets, and back to set temperature which cost about 30 minutes to get things turned around and meat temp back to 101.  My heart hit bottom when I looked in and saw a bare auger. Oops!  I went through a 20 lb bag of Camp Chef Apple in about 15 hours in 35 degree ambient temps with the existing gaps around the lid.  Looking to pull the trigger on adding the FireBlack to the lid and adding a blanket for cold weather smokes to cut down on consumption of pellets a little.



IBVAS,
Howdy Brother,  I am into a 13-hour smoke ( 8 pound Boston Butt) as I write (1730 CST). I filled the hopper to the top and have been watching it. After 13 hours I would say it's a little more than half full. I have more on standby just in case.;)

I am also looking at the FireBlack to help. My gap is about a 1/4" around the lid and the FireBlack is 1/8 thick, so I am thinking there will still be the airflow that CampChief designed into their "air flow concept".

When I started this morning, ambient temp was about 25*. It above freezing now and time to sprits the meat and have a Beer.

Let us know if you get the gasket and how it worked for you.
Thanks,
PaPaGrizz


----------



## wahoowad

What do people mean when they talk about airflow around the lid? Flow which way? In my Woodwind the fan blows in fresh air constantly from beneath the hopper such that hot air is vented out from the chimney, grease trap and around the door. If you seal the door up wouldn’t the same amount of air being introduced have to force out the same amount, and it would vent out the chimney (and grease trap) if you sealed up the door better? Either way the smoke is gonna get forced out by the incoming air so I wouldn’t see you doing anything helpful by sealing up that door. You aren’t gonna save any smoke.


----------



## papagrizz

wahoowad said:


> What do people mean when they talk about airflow around the lid? Flow which way? In my Woodwind the fan blows in fresh air constantly from beneath the hopper such that hot air is vented out from the chimney, grease trap and around the door. If you seal the door up wouldn’t the same amount of air being introduced have to force out the same amount, and it would vent out the chimney (and grease trap) if you sealed up the door better? Either way the smoke is gonna get forced out by the incoming air so I wouldn’t see you doing anything helpful by sealing up that door. You aren’t gonna save any smoke.



I was told by CampChief that the gaps in the lid help to circulate the smoke in the chamber for maximum coverage for the food being smoked.

With that being said I have built a stick burner and a UDS and sealed the lids as tight as I could. With adequate airflow coming into the pit to feed the fuel. More smoke stayed in the chamber and would exhaust out the stack.
So I am not sure if CampChief is saying the gaps in the lid are there by design, or they are just blowing Smoke up my backside...
So far so good with the way it is. Just got finished with a Boston Butt after a 15-hour cook, set on high smoke the entire time and only used 3/4 of the 18# hopper. Best and easiest way to smoke pulled pork I ever did. 
PaPaGrizz


----------



## Blue Kettle

Used the Smokepro XT on lunch and dinner today. First an attempt at a pizza with a stone which didn't turn out well at all (dough didn't rise) but I think it was more the stone and/or the dough's fault, then some chicken tenders which turned out great. No smoke flavor to speak of on either as both were cooked at 400 (or more). But temps were pretty consistent.

I'm sort of amazed how much the smoke output varies. I'd read that it would be that way, but to actually see it is pretty jarring when coming from charcoal. Also I've got to buy some higher quality pellets next time. Currently using Pit Boss brand mesquite and they smell terrible compared to what I was accustomed to with KBB and mesquite wood chunks.


----------



## wahoowad

Yeah, I'm new to pellets too and trying to adjust to the new smell and taste. It smells like smoldering sawdust, which I guess it is. I'm burning camp Chef and Pit Boss and they smell the same to me. Frankly I am not convinced they are not the same. I've looked closely and the Competition blend for both look identical.


----------



## papagrizz

Blue Kettle said:


> Used the Smokepro XT on lunch and dinner today. First an attempt at a pizza with a stone which didn't turn out well at all (dough didn't rise) but I think it was more the stone and/or the dough's fault, then some chicken tenders which turned out great. No smoke flavor to speak of on either as both were cooked at 400 (or more). But temps were pretty consistent.
> 
> I'm sort of amazed how much the smoke output varies. I'd read that it would be that way, but to actually see it is pretty jarring when coming from charcoal. Also I've got to buy some higher quality pellets next time. Currently using Pit Boss brand mesquite and they smell terrible compared to what I was accustomed to with KBB and mesquite wood chunks.



Howdy BK,
If I need more smoke at a higher setting other than "Low Smoke" or "High Smoke" I use one of these:​As far as pellets go, I am using lumberjack I can get from my local Rural King for 8.99 per 20 LB bag. They have 100% Oak and Hickory and several other "Blends" apple, cherry, pecan, mesquite, hickory, and charcoal mix, (haven't tried that one yet), and my favorite Competition Blend. Here the Link to read up on them http://bbqlumberjack.com/

I also use a Pizza Stone for my Pellet Pooper, for me, the trick is to make sure you heat the stone before you put the pie on. I use a cheap Ryobi infrared thermometer to check the stone before starting to cook. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Infrared-Thermometer-IR002/205509667 
The cool thing about smoking is, we usually can eat our mistakes.


----------



## papagrizz

wahoowad said:


> Yeah, I'm new to pellets too and trying to adjust to the new smell and taste. It smells like smoldering sawdust, which I guess it is. I'm burning camp Chef and Pit Boss and they smell the same to me. Frankly I am not convinced they are not the same. I've looked closely and the Competition blend for both look identical.



Hey Brother, Here is what I use http://bbqlumberjack.com/


----------



## zerowin

papagrizz said:


> As far as pellets go, I am using lumberjack I can get from my local Rural King for 8.99 per 20 LB bag. They have 100% Oak and Hickory and several other "Blends" apple, cherry, pecan, mesquite, hickory, and charcoal mix, (haven't tried that one yet), and my favorite Competition Blend. Here the Link to read up on them http://bbqlumberjack.com/
> 
> I also use a Pizza Stone for my Pellet Pooper, for me, the trick is to make sure you heat the stone before you put the pie on. I use a cheap Ryobi infrared thermometer to check the stone before starting to cook. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Infrared-Thermometer-IR002/205509667
> The cool thing about smoking is, we usually can eat our mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357085



God I wish I had a rural king local.  I agree with the stone as well, and I worked in pizza shops for several years.  Unfortunately if you hand toss or stretch your dough it's darn near impossible to get it on a hot stone without messing it up, but it's already risen anyway.


----------



## WesBigs

papagrizz said:


> Howdy BK,
> If I need more smoke at a higher setting other than "Low Smoke" or "High Smoke" I use one of these:​As far as pellets go, I am using lumberjack I can get from my local Rural King for 8.99 per 20 LB bag. They have 100% Oak and Hickory and several other "Blends" apple, cherry, pecan, mesquite, hickory, and charcoal mix, (haven't tried that one yet), and my favorite Competition Blend. Here the Link to read up on them http://bbqlumberjack.com/
> 
> I also use a Pizza Stone for my Pellet Pooper, for me, the trick is to make sure you heat the stone before you put the pie on. I use a cheap Ryobi infrared thermometer to check the stone before starting to cook. https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Infrared-Thermometer-IR002/205509667
> The cool thing about smoking is, we usually can eat our mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 357085




Does the pellet tube just sit right on the grate and start to smolder after a while?

Also, has anybody tried cooking pizza right on the grate or are you better off with a stone?


----------



## bregent

zerowin said:


> Unfortunately if you hand toss or stretch your dough it's darn near impossible to get it on a hot stone without messing it up, but it's already risen anyway.



It just takes a little practice. Best thing is to open a dough and practice on a cold stone so you can improve launching skills. I cook 18 inch pies on a 19 inch stone all the time.


----------



## papagrizz

zerowin said:


> God I wish I had a rural king local.  I agree with the stone as well, and I worked in pizza shops for several years.  Unfortunately if you hand toss or stretch your dough it's darn near impossible to get it on a hot stone without messing it up, but it's already risen anyway.



I have a large wooden Pizza Peel. When  I'm ready for my final forming of the dough, I put a bit of cornmeal on the peel and then stretch it to the shape I want, put my toppings on out to the smoker it goes and slides on the stone like it has ball bearings under the stone.


----------



## papagrizz

WesBigs said:


> Does the pellet tube just sit right on the grate and start to smolder after a while?
> 
> Also, has anybody tried cooking pizza right on the grate or are you better off with a stone?



Howdy,
I fill the tube and use a propane torch to light the open end, let it burn for a minute or two blow the flame out and place it in the smoke on the far left side so the air from the fan will keep it going. It puts out a great TBS for about 2 hours.

Hope I explained it correctly,
PaPaGrizz
Oh ya, I forgot to answer your second question (senior moment).
I have a more consistent crust with the stone.


----------



## zerowin

papagrizz said:


> I have a large wooden Pizza Peel. When  I'm ready for my final forming of the dough, I put a bit of cornmeal on the peel and then stretch it to the shape I want, put my toppings on out to the smoker it goes and slides on the stone like it has ball bearings under the stone.



I use flour instead of meal but my stone is only 14 inches.  I'd rather have an 18 or 20 inch as its been a long time since I loaded a pie from a peel and that was in ovens that had a stone fit to cover the entire bottom.


----------



## Geebs

Papagrizz did you end up sealing the lid? I am thinking about doing this as my smoker is subjected to lots of wind where it sits and I think thats part of my temp swings.


----------



## papagrizz

Geebs said:


> Papagrizz did you end up sealing the lid? I am thinking about doing this as my smoker is subjected to lots of wind where it sits and I think thats part of my temp swings.



Not yet. But I am leaning that way rather heavily.


----------



## Geebs

I wonder from others that have used the gaskets if you do into on all sides or just the sides and bottom?


----------



## markh024

Geebs said:


> I wonder from others that have used the gaskets if you do into on all sides or just the sides and bottom?


I put the gasket on the lid only. All sides. I suppose you could do it on the grill too but i think that would be overkill.


----------



## Geebs

markh024 said:


> I put the gasket on the lid only. All sides. I suppose you could do it on the grill too but i think that would be overkill.


I should have been more specific haha. I meant all sides of the lid. So you did the top, bottom and both sides and it helped with the temp fluctuations and didn’t impact the performance of the grill?


----------



## markh024

Geebs said:


> I should have been more specific haha. I meant all sides of the lid. So you did the top, bottom and both sides and it helped with the temp fluctuations and didn’t impact the performance of the grill?


Yes thats correct. Smaller temp swings, more smoke flavor in my food, better holding temps. I have smoke in single digit weather. I love my Camp Chef.


----------



## zerowin

Exactly what Markh024 said.


----------



## IBVASmoker

I finally decided to break out my ole trusty machinist rule and measure the gap on my lid. Lower left side is 9/32".  Needless to say the .125 or 1/8" FireBlack won't do a lot but maybe slow the draft down a bit. I now have some of the FireBlack 220 on order which is .220" in an attempt to slow even more the gap of .281"  Not air tight by any means but should control the draft and heat impact. Several days ago a smoke of a 9# Picnic used a 20# bag of Apple plus some Competition Blend to finish the smoke in 35 degree temps. Purchased the blanket that will arrive today and along with the FireBlack should have better pellet economy and draft control for a better smoke.  Just my opinion but hard to argue with physics which states heat rises = cold fresh air in replacing heat and smoke.  I'll update the forum after my next smoke with upgrades installed.


----------



## zerowin

I actually reformed my lid with a rubber mallet a bit before adding the 1/8 fireblack.  One corner was really out of shape, probably from shipping.  I originally did two cooks back to back and shimmed my lid open a bit with a thin magnet to recreate the gap.  I took it off and never looked back after that.


----------



## ravenclan

if smoke is "flowing" out of a crack , seems to me air is not going in that way . looking to buy a pellet smoker after seeing them in action and reading a ton of posts still on the fence about buying one . I have an electric , propane and a stick burner , not so sure I need one but I sure do want one.


----------



## markh024

ravenclan said:


> if smoke is "flowing" out of a crack , seems to me air is not going in that way .


  True to an extent, until forced wind/air flow over powers the internal draft which causes huge temp drop at times.  I unfortunately have my patio facing SW-W so I receive a ton of wind.  When it gets really horrible I construct a wind break to help battle it.  I gave up on my Brinkmann Electric because of that very fact and now have a pellet.


----------



## zerowin

I haven't looked at their blankets personally, I use a weld blanket, but it strikes me as counter productive to say the gaps atound the lid are intended to help air flow but do cover it with something to retain the heat.  I love my weld blankie in cold weather though.


----------



## Bigmoore86

Goofy question for any of you fine people with a DLX, is it possible for someone to take measurements of the side shelf? I have an XT and am a little bored at work. Thought about making one. Any input appreciated!


----------



## pugsbrew

Bigmoore86 said:


> Goofy question for any of you fine people with a DLX, is it possible for someone to take measurements of the side shelf? I have an XT and am a little bored at work. Thought about making one. Any input appreciated!



Roughly 12.5 X 16


----------



## Bigmoore86

Thanks so much! I couldn't see spending the money on one, hopefully I get the sear box for Father's day. But I will build a shelf for it in the meantime!


----------



## RetiredInFl

Bigmoore86 said:


> Thanks so much! I couldn't see spending the money on one, hopefully I get the sear box for Father's day. But I will build a shelf for it in the meantime!


If you're looking for a side shelf I just removed one from a PG24 to hang on the searbox. The entire grill is 2 weeks old.  Even have the screws.  PM if interested.


----------



## RetiredInFl

What size FireBlack are you guys using?


----------

